# UVB light for beardie dragon



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Been trying to find a uvb light iv been told the best on the market at the minute are the Arcadia ones but wasn't sure if this is all down to personal preference's if the repti glo or exo terra are they just as good?
Also could you give me the exact name been shopping around and tbh there are a lot to choose from I will need the highest % I think 10-12% for my baby beardie about 12 weeks old? 
and then the basking light could people give me the bulb and watt so again I can do some shopping around, im not using a red heat light I don't think as my house is pretty dam warm I think possibly to warm so thinking against the heat mat and red bulb :s peoples advice would be great as im a new beardie owner the breeder Im getting him/her off says she just uses the light stripe and bulb and as a breeder I must admit this must be fine for them any way thank you in advance  xx


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Arcadia is indeed the best brand of UVB - more importantly the T5 model. All Exo Terra's etc are T8 but also use old technology, I think even ArcadiaJohn on here says that no T8 (even Arcadia) is good enough to recreate the exposure they would get in the wild. So it's not personal preference, it's that Arcadia T5's are genuinely the best (plus you only have to change the bulb once a year which is a bonus!). You can have a nosey around their very helpful website > Arcadia Reptile : Arcadia Products Plc < or Arcadiajohn on here yourself.

As the beardy you are getting is quite young, it's even more important that he gets the very best UVB - Arcadia T5 12% with reflector, going 2/3 - 3/4 the length of the tank is the best you can provide. It's easiest (and often cheapest) to order these online.

Heat bulb you can go with a standard household bulb, spot light or halogen (attached to a thermostat!). Watt depends on your setup - I would get a range of watts and test them all out (don't think you'll need 100W or above though). 

If the red light and heat mat is for night time temperatures - don't bother. They require no heating at night at all, they can cope with it easily (and it's actually far better for them to be cooled at night)


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks:2thumb:

yep im happy to help.

the only way to choose what system is right for you is with the size of enclosure in mind.

what is the size of your viv?

john


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

ah this is brilliant  thank you iv found a Arcida uvb as its the ones im after being the best  but if I send a link would ou check it out see if its the right one don't want to order the wrong thing haha its the 15" I think im after
Arcadia D3+ Reptile Lamp 12.0 Flourescent Tube - ALL SIZES | eBay
I actually think this is the wrong one because it say T8 not T5 but im having trouble finding a T5 one :S ill keep looking thank you so much for your advice its great ill get a lower watt bulb possibly 80watt? 
yes the heatmat and red bulb is just for night time use lol so I was just doing away with them and just having heat throught out the day. 

My tank I no is small (for an older beardie) but iv just built it not for a beardie originally for a leopard gecko but after much debate and as a first reptile want something that isn't nocturnal for one and was between the gecko and bearded dragons any ways babbling on there.... so my tank is only 2ftx15x15" so I no its small but its only for the first few months till I start on the new viv the breeder herself said it should last quite a while and will be fine but I am going to make a 4ft vivarium. we have worked the lights out and such and everything fit. 
hope this makes sense again thanks xx


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

ARCADIA REPTILE LIGHTING CONTROLLER IP64 T5 T8 LIGHT UNIT DRY VIVARIUM | eBay
maybe this is the right one? (uvb light)


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry just thought I think that's just the controller itself and not the actual bulb.
Also were do I get the fitting for this bulb lol 
such a n00bie:blush:
 xx


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why dont you look at getting the Arcadia slimline set up? It comes with everything you need including tube and reflector, save you having to buy everything seperately and costs pretty much the same as it would if you brought your starter, tube and reflector seperately. Its all made to fit together so the tube is built into the reflector and it only has 1 wire going into it. It looks better and a lot neater than having 2 wires going into your viv.. Again this is the T5 12% tube, like others have said.. wouldnt recommend any other UV tube if not only because it lasts twice as long as any other on the market.

Arcadia Slimline Vivarium Canopy and T5 Lamp

For a 4ft viv you would be looking at the 39w tube (3ft)


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a quick note on ur viv.. I know that you know that it isnt big enough but I think you have the wrong reasoning behind this. The reason isnt neccaserally so the rep has space to move about, The reason is that in a bearded dragons viv you need a wide range in tempreature (about 15C difference from hottest to coldest) and you will struggle to get this range in a smaller viv. This could result in a cold draggon which cannot digest his food, or a hot dragon that could become dehydrated. 
My advice would be (to save money) wait until you have your 4x2x2 viv built otherwise you will be spending money on 2 lots of UV equipment which can be quiet expensive!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

As blue has said that's the UVB you want. 

You started a thread a while back about your setup and mentioned your 2ft vivarium. A few us of did reply stating that you cannot use a 2ft viv for a BD regardless of age. The reason a viv this size is recommended is more down to the temperature gradient that needs to be provided rather than the space for a BD. They require a very high basking spot 105-115f and then a cool end temp of 75f ish, this is impossible in a 2ft viv. You will either have to allow your basking temp to suffer in order to stop your BD from overheating and dehydrating but this means that he hasn't got high enough temps to digest food. Or you allow your cool end to suffer by having a high basking temp so he can digest food but then he cannot cool himself down and will overheat and become dehydrated. 

Either situation will cause ill health, trust me you need a larger viv even if he's only a couple of inches himself.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Just a quick note on ur viv.. I know that you know that it isnt big enough but I think you have the wrong reasoning behind this. The reason isnt neccaserally so the rep has space to move about, The reason is that in a bearded dragons viv you need a wide range in tempreature (about 15C from hottest to coldest) and you will struggle to get this range in a smaller viv. This could result in a cold draggon which cannot digest his food, or a hot dragon that could become dehydrated.
> My advice would be (to save money) wait until you have your 4x2x2 viv built otherwise you will be spending money on 2 lots of UV equipment which can be quiet expensive!


Gah blue, quicker than Aguero you are! :lol2:


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

that is alright isn't it I have found bits separately cheaper thou on ebay, also I can only find a T8 in 15" do they have them in T5 15" cant seem to find them also anyone no the cheapest place I can one from?
again thank you for helping :no1:


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Gah blue, quicker than Aguero you are! :lol2:


:lol2: I'd say i'm about the same.. I dont like to blow mhy own trumpet :whistling2:

Just a thought about that slimline set up.. I'm not 100% sure weather it comes with a starter, I think I remember John saying it does but like I said,i''m not 100% on that.. I'm going to be upgrading to one when i've built my new viv so maybe John will come along and clear that up for us...


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluemoon1502 said:


> :lol2: I'd say i'm about the same.. I dont like to blow mhy own trumpet :whistling2:
> 
> Just a thought about that slimline set up.. I'm not 100% sure weather it comes with a starter, I think I remember John saying it does but like I said,i''m not 100% on that.. I'm going to be upgrading to one when i've built my new viv so maybe John will come along and clear that up for us...


It's an all in one, starter included. :2thumb:

You want to get a 4x2x2 viv OP and the T5 you want is the 39w (3ft) tube. I feel you're ignoring posts about your viv size?


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> that is alright isn't it I have found bits separately cheaper thou on ebay, also I can only find a T8 in 15" do they have them in T5 15" cant seem to find them also anyone no the cheapest place I can one from?
> again thank you for helping :no1:


Idk if they do a smaller one, I know the 2ft is the 24w tube... but for a small 2ft viv you will need a 1ft tube. Not sure if they do one.. Again... John??

As for it being cheaper on ebay.. 3ft tube - £25, starter - £25, reflector -£15.. Thats £65 compared to £55 for the Arcadia slimline set up. (not sure of prices for the smaller products)


I work for Buxton water so i'm not trying to sell this to you, Its just fairly new out and I wish it was avaliable when i set up my viv otherwise it would of been my choice :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed, they look the part and are simply plug and play, great design. I also would have it if it was available when my viv was being built. Have you taken a look at the new flood uv from Arcadia Blue? Think I'll be getting one in the next few weeks, John recommended I mounted it between my two spots so I think I'm going to take his word for it... Yes I know he works for Arcadia, but I still trust his judgement!

Talking of my viv blue, John posted it on Arcadias Facebook page and now he wants to put it on PRK and possibly even the magazine issue! :gasp: Well chuffed! :2thumb: sorry to go off topic OP.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Agreed, they look the part and are simply plug and play, great design. I also would have it if it was available when my viv was being built.
> 
> Talking of my viv blue, John posted it on Arcadias Facebook page and now he wants to put it on PRK and possibly even the magazine issue! :gasp: Well chuffed! :2thumb:


No way thats mental!! In fairness tho, it is the dogs doo dars. Maybe he should wait until mine is built.. After all, he will be wanting the best viv wont he :whistling2:


Lol I'm joking actually, as I've said before.. My 3yr old neice has more artistic ablity than me so i'm not expecting it to be anything like as good as yours. I'm going to go out and buy my wood at the end of the month and crack on with it!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluemoon1502 said:


> No way thats mental!! In fairness tho, it is the dogs doo dars. Maybe he should wait until mine is built.. After all, he will be wanting the best viv wont he :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm joking actually, as I've said before.. My 3yr old neice has more artistic ablity than me so i'm not expecting it to be anything like as good as yours. I'm going to go out and buy my wood at the end of the month and crack on with it!


Haha, nothing wrong with a bit of healthy competition... Not that it is a competition! :whistling2: I've already had ideas for a new one. I'm never happy and know the one I have can be improved. When summer holidays come (I work in a school) I may just start round 2 and sell this one on.


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

i just like to say I wasn't ignoring any responses I got in that thread I post a while ago... I actually contacted to breeder whos a breeder just to say I didn't think my viv was big enough after what you had said which I mentioned to her and she still said no its fine :s so I was very confused as to what to do regarding the viv she said it will need changing in a few months but its fine for a baby one weather her babys are in with there mum or in a similar viv size as mine im not too sure :S, I don't want you thinking I was ignoring your response and still doing my own thing that's not what I was doing I also was concerned my size wasn't great and just double checked and she still said it was fine but didn't want to sound to her I was telling her she was wrong as im not and expert at keeping them and she breeds them you see, sorry if its come across that way  It was my intentions to make you think I was ignoring hat you had said sorry.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> i just like to say I wasn't ignoring any responses I got in that thread I post a while ago... I actually contacted to breeder whos a breeder just to say I didn't think my viv was big enough after what you had said which I mentioned to her and she still said no its fine :s so I was very confused as to what to do regarding the viv she said it will need changing in a few months but its fine for a baby one weather her babys are in with there mum or in a similar viv size as mine im not too sure :S, I don't want you thinking I was ignoring your response and still doing my own thing that's not what I was doing I also was concerned my size wasn't great and just double checked and she still said it was fine but didn't want to sound to her I was telling her she was wrong as im not and expert at keeping them and she breeds them you see, sorry if its come across that way  It was my intentions to make you think I was ignoring hat you had said sorry.


No need to apologise. Well I can't tell you what to do and I don't breed bearded dragons but I know what I'm talking about plus I'm not trying to make money off you! By all means stick with the 2ft viv but I can assure you you'll regret it. Why take the risk when you know a 4x2x2 will be needed in the end, just save up and provide the best you can from the start.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> i just like to say I wasn't ignoring any responses I got in that thread I post a while ago... I actually contacted to breeder whos a breeder just to say I didn't think my viv was big enough after what you had said which I mentioned to her and she still said no its fine :s so I was very confused as to what to do regarding the viv she said it will need changing in a few months but its fine for a baby one weather her babys are in with there mum or in a similar viv size as mine im not too sure :S, I don't want you thinking I was ignoring your response and still doing my own thing that's not what I was doing I also was concerned my size wasn't great and just double checked and she still said it was fine but didn't want to sound to her I was telling her she was wrong as im not and expert at keeping them and she breeds them you see, sorry if its come across that way  It was my intentions to make you think I was ignoring hat you had said sorry.


 
Its hard to know who to trust when you dont know yourself coz we could tell you anything and you would have to believe it.. One thing I will say though, the breeder is trying to sell beardies and make a profit. We have nothing to gain by giving incorrect information. The people of this forum come on here and give (most of the time) good advice for free because of our love for reptiles. It sounds to me that the breeder wants to sell you one before you either change your mind or find another breeder, hence the reason why you have been told a 2ft viv will be fine for a couple of months.. What you are in escence being told is to take one now, it will be 'ok' in a 2ft viv but it will need changing pretty soon. By this time you have already speant £50 on a Uv set up which will need replacing in a couple of months time and potentially cost you another £50 because you will need a bigger starter to deal with the bigger tube and also a bigger reflector.

And when I say a 'couple of months' I actually mean 2 months. After 3 months your beardie will of grown so much that a 2ft viv will physically be too small for him as well as the heating side of things. My opinion - Save money by doing it correctly right from the start and also that should cut out all the risks ill health due to incorrect heating!


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no I agree I don't want to risk the health of the little guy  I think my viv needs to be bigger thou, just a shame iv built this one a bit small  so gutted i can't use it lol, no I'm going to look into extending it some how so iv not wasted money making it may make another size as it only cost £27 to make so make another then join the two together and make an arch way for both rooms essentially, does this make sense lol? Like join another viv on the side and then cut a door way (big arch) I could put a picture of the viv up? X


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> Oh no I agree I don't want to risk the health of the little guy  I think my viv needs to be bigger thou, just a shame iv built this one a bit small  so gutted i can't use it lol, no I'm going to look into extending it some how so iv not wasted money making it may make another size as it only cost £27 to make so make another then join the two together and make an arch way for both rooms essentially, does this make sense lol? Like join another viv on the side and then cut a door way (big arch) I could put a picture of the viv up? X


That makes perfect sense and will work fine. You'll have to cut a hole for the uv tube to stretch across too but that won't be an issue. As long as the archway hole is large enough to allow the temps to settle correctly. Otherwise you may end up with a really hot hot side and a really cold cool side. Although I think you'll be ok. Get me?


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Its hard to know who to trust when you dont know yourself coz we could tell you anything and you would have to believe it.. One thing I will say though, the breeder is trying to sell beardies and make a profit. We have nothing to gain by giving incorrect information. The people of this forum come on here and give (most of the time) good advice for free because of our love for reptiles. It sounds to me that the breeder wants to sell you one before you either change your mind or find another breeder, hence the reason why you have been told a 2ft viv will be fine for a couple of months.. What you are in escence being told is to take one now, it will be 'ok' in a 2ft viv but it will need changing pretty soon. By this time you have already speant £50 on a Uv set up which will need replacing in a couple of months time and potentially cost you another £50 because you will need a bigger starter to deal with the bigger tube and also a bigger reflector.
> 
> And when I say a 'couple of months' I actually mean 2 months. After 3 months your beardie will of grown so much that a 2ft viv will physically be too small for him as well as the heating side of things. My opinion - Save money by doing it correctly right from the start and also that should cut out all the risks ill health due to incorrect heating!


Yes I said to my partner maybe she want to just get rid of them which is upsetting to think she would just let it go into an environment that isn't suitable just for profit! That's not on if this us there intentions , however I agree with this it's my first reptile and want to do it properly and have a happy chappy rather then a miserable unhealthy thing because if false information, it is hard when your told one thing and some one days another and in my guy tells me my viv isn't quite big enough aswell I agree with we're your coming from. I really do appriciate all your advice it's extremely helpful and tbh I'd feel awful if I got it knowing it wasn't suitable . Defo going to see what u can do with this viv if I can extend it any way


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> Oh no I agree I don't want to risk the health of the little guy  I think my viv needs to be bigger thou, just a shame iv built this one a bit small  so gutted i can't use it lol, no I'm going to look into extending it some how so iv not wasted money making it may make another size as it only cost £27 to make so make another then join the two together and make an arch way for both rooms essentially, does this make sense lol? Like join another viv on the side and then cut a door way (big arch) I could put a picture of the viv up? X


Or another option would be to build a 4x2x2 for your beardie and also get a gecko for your 2ft viv :whistling2:


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> That makes perfect sense and will work fine. You'll have to cut a hole for the uv tube to stretch across too but that won't be an issue. As long as the archway hole is large enough to allow the temps to settle correctly. Otherwise you may end up with a really hot hot side and a really cold cool side. Although I think you'll be ok. Get me?


Yes see this is the only way I think I can do it without really wasting money and have it lying around lol, yea I was thinking a big arch way a funky think and yea cut a hole or my arch might go up high enough to put the UVB light just running all the way through hmm defo one way of doing it  yea I get you  .


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Or another option would be to build a 4x2x2 for your beardie and also get a gecko for your 2ft viv :whistling2:


Haha I said this to my partner but he wasn't so keen on the idea haha he said the gecko seem a little boring and if only come out at night he wouldn't pay much attention to it :0 how mean!!! Lol but I think there adorable just like a big newt haha  I'm in love with the dragons  xxx


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> Yes see this is the only way I think I can do it without really wasting money and have it lying around lol, yea I was thinking a big arch way a funky think and yea cut a hole or my arch might go up high enough to put the UVB light just running all the way through hmm defo one way of doing it  yea I get you  .


That will work for sure however I'd recommend having the uv directly behind the front plinth. As long as the reflector reflects the uv down on to your rep then it doesn't matter where its placed however behind the front plinth it'll be out of your view. Not a big deal but it looks much better when you can't see it!


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> Yes I said to my partner maybe she want to just get rid of them which is upsetting to think she would just let it go into an environment that isn't suitable just for profit! That's not on if this us there intentions , however I agree with this it's my first reptile and want to do it properly and have a happy chappy rather then a miserable unhealthy thing because if false information, it is hard when your told one thing and some one days another and in my guy tells me my viv isn't quite big enough aswell I agree with we're your coming from. I really do appriciate all your advice it's extremely helpful and tbh I'd feel awful if I got it knowing it wasn't suitable . Defo going to see what u can do with this viv if I can extend it any way


About this ^^

Unfortunately the bearded dragon market in the UK is saturated, pretty much to the point of 'if its not a baby then you cant give them away for free'. 

Because of the increase in amature breeders, a lot of incorrect information being given just to get rid of them. The thing about this forum is that each thread is read by maybe 20+ people. If you get given incorrect information by one, you will have a shed load of other people come along and correct it. Just remember that no question is a daft question, and if in doubt give us a shout (lol I just made that up I think)

Anyway sorry for putting a downer on your plans but like I said, we care about the animals walfare so we felt like you needed some better advice :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bluemoon1502 said:


> About this ^^
> 
> Unfortunately the bearded dragon market in the UK is saturated, pretty much to the point of 'if its not a baby then you cant give them away for free'.
> 
> ...


Plus we have shares in all 4x2x2's. no, I kid of course! :lol2:


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

bluemoon1502 said:


> About this ^^
> 
> Unfortunately the bearded dragon market in the UK is saturated, pretty much to the point of 'if its not a baby then you cant give them away for free'.
> 
> ...


It's a shame some breeders maybe need to rethink what there doing and concentrate in welfare of the babies rather then the money side and makin profit suppose they think well iv gr my money so what ever happens I guess  which is grose it's horrible thinking there are actually people out there like that. Shouldn't be allowed pets. 
Ah no worries I'd rather how my plans on a downer for a day then have one unhealthy beardie dragon but hopefully I can sort my viv out so it will work and ill take that little baby dragon on and give it a fab environment and look after it properly  an like you said this site is fab for information ad advice had I not have been in here well I'd have one unhappy beardie for a while, it's a great site. Xx


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> It's a shame some breeders maybe need to rethink what there doing and concentrate in welfare of the babies rather then the money side and makin profit suppose they think well iv gr my money so what ever happens I guess  which is grose it's horrible thinking there are actually people out there like that. Shouldn't be allowed pets.
> Ah no worries I'd rather how my plans on a downer for a day then have one unhealthy beardie dragon but hopefully I can sort my viv out so it will work and ill take that little baby dragon on and give it a fab environment and look after it properly  an like you said this site is fab for information ad advice had I not have been in here well I'd have one unhappy beardie for a while, it's a great site. Xx


Your very welcome, if only more people asked before they got their pet..

I have a feeling your going to make great parents to a young beardie!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> It's a shame some breeders maybe need to rethink what there doing and concentrate in welfare of the babies rather then the money side and makin profit suppose they think well iv gr my money so what ever happens I guess  which is grose it's horrible thinking there are actually people out there like that. Shouldn't be allowed pets.
> Ah no worries I'd rather how my plans on a downer for a day then have one unhealthy beardie dragon but hopefully I can sort my viv out so it will work and ill take that little baby dragon on and give it a fab environment and look after it properly  an like you said this site is fab for information ad advice had I not have been in here well I'd have one unhappy beardie for a while, it's a great site. Xx


Unfortunately there are so many BD's that this results in so many bad keepers. BD's are also so easy to breed and also produce many eggs that they are the perfect (how ironic!) breeder rep. With so many poor keepers owning them (usually 2 or more to a viv) this results in gravid beardies which they can make a quick buck from. Unfortunately in most cases breeders of BD's are in my experience poor keepers. 

Now let me just state that I am in no way calling any BD breeders on here poor keepers, in all honesty I'm talking more about so called 'breeders' locally to me not on here. Thankfully the only breeders I know of on here are well established and I have no reason to question their husbandry. I am also not stating anyone that keeps pairs or more of BD's in one viv as a bad keeper. I know this can be successfully done with the right BD's and the right keeper.


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Unfortunately there are so many BD's that this results in so many bad keepers. BD's are also so easy to breed and also produce many eggs that they are the perfect (how ironic!) breeder rep. With so many poor keepers owning them (usually 2 or more to a viv) this results in gravid beardies which they can make a quick buck from. Unfortunately in most cases breeders of BD's are in my experience poor keepers.
> 
> Now let me just state that I am in no way calling any BD breeders on here poor keepers, in all honesty I'm talking more about so called 'breeders' locally to me not on here. Thankfully the only breeders I know of on here are well established and I have no reason to question their husbandry. I am also not stating anyone that keeps pairs or more of BD's in one viv as a bad keeper. I know this can be successfully done with the right BD's and the right keeper.


I agree especially after the false information I was given its so worring there might be poor bd in the same situation because certain breeders wish to make a quick profit like you said easy to breed and easy to get money! 
Like you said there are breeders in this site that are fab breeders and do everything right and when it comes to selling there babies making sure who there going to has correct viv s and lighting and asking about there viv regarding lighting and giving the people advice about how to feed and such before giving them away, thinking if it when I spoke to my breeder about the lighting and what bulb to get knowing the arcida is the best I said a reptiglo and she just said... "Yes" and that was that nothing else regarding anything lol so no wonder I was posting so many questions I had no idea at all as they never explained anything, so this is what I call a breeder that needs to rethink why she's breeding not just to make money . 

Anyway back up my stupidly small my partner has gone over it all and yea he says he can do it but have 2 sheperate doors as we need to leave a support beam were the viv ends because it won't be sturdy I really hope this makes sense as I didn't get it for a little while  but yes should work, I hope  tommorow involved me and b&q x


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> I agree especially after the false information I was given its so worring there might be poor bd in the same situation because certain breeders wish to make a quick profit like you said easy to breed and easy to get money!
> Like you said there are breeders in this site that are fab breeders and do everything right and when it comes to selling there babies making sure who there going to has correct viv s and lighting and asking about there viv regarding lighting and giving the people advice about how to feed and such before giving them away, thinking if it when I spoke to my breeder about the lighting and what bulb to get knowing the arcida is the best I said a reptiglo and she just said... "Yes" and that was that nothing else regarding anything lol so no wonder I was posting so many questions I had no idea at all as they never explained anything, so this is what I call a breeder that needs to rethink why she's breeding not just to make money .
> 
> Anyway back up my stupidly small my partner has gone over it all and yea he says he can do it but have 2 sheperate doors as we need to leave a support beam were the viv ends because it won't be sturdy I really hope this makes sense as I didn't get it for a little while  but yes should work, I hope  tommorow involved me and b&q x


 
Lol yeh that makes sense.. Where abouts are you in the UK? If your in the north west I can point you to a good reputable breeder (20yrs experince) and after you have chosen your beardie they spend a good 45mins with you going through the care of it and they also give you a care sheet and phone number to take away incase anything goes wrong or if you have any questions


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Lol yeh that makes sense.. Where abouts are you in the UK? If your in the north west I can point you to a good reputable breeder (20yrs experince) and after you have chosen your beardie they spend a good 45mins with you going through the care of it and they also give you a care sheet and phone number to take away incase anything goes wrong or if you have any questions


im in the west midlands lol not sure if thats a bit far? x


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> im in the west midlands lol not sure if thats a bit far? x


Depends how far you want to travel! The best way is to assess the keeper before making any commitments. Ask questions like you did before and see how they answer. You weren't happy with the other breeders answers and now it would appear your not happy to purchase off them. Try starting a wanted thread in the classifieds section too, may be some breeders on here around your area.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI All,

so sorry for the delay :-( v busy at present.

ok lets clear this all up. 

You really dont want T8! it just wont re-create a wild index at the depthn that you require.

You DO need to look quickly at getting a bigger viv. You will never maintain a thermal gradient for a desert species in 24". Now a gradient from hot to cool and light to shade is ESSENTIAL to the D3 cycle. without access to these thermal gradients it is unlikley that the D3 cycle can fully complete.

the slimline T5 fitting is ideal as it comes with everything that is needed. A nice slime fitting, all the electronics built in and the reflector. We even give you the right lamp for FREE that saves over £30.00 on its own.

However in your case where you are going to have to increase the size of your viv it maybe better to get seperates as the controller has clever tech that allows you to use longer lamps without having to buy a new unit.

so i would buy an ACRE1U5. this is a 24-39w single controller. This will run either a 24w 22" lamp or a 39w 34" High Output T5 lamp.

then get a FD3P24T5 D3+ 22" lamp. depending on teh actual size of you viv it may need to go slightly corner to corner accross the roof. if teh viv is 24" internally then it will go in.

The ALRS24 which is a 24w reflector.

or even easier and if you are going to buy a lighting upgrade when you upgrade the viv Tom is right the UVFLOOD is simply fantastic. It is D3+ 12% in its output and only 30cms long. It again is plug and play with all electronics, Flood reflector and the again the lamp for free. here is a link D3 UV Flood Lamp : Arcadia Reptile

if you are going to keep the small viv for a while the flood is the best bet. You can then also fit it into your bigger viv and use it as a wide basking zone alongside a longer T5.

i hope that this is clear, if not please let me know!!

good luck

john


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> Been trying to find a uvb light iv been told the best on the market at the minute are the Arcadia ones but wasn't sure if this is all down to personal preference's if the repti glo or exo terra are they just as good?
> Also could you give me the exact name been shopping around and tbh there are a lot to choose from I will need the highest % I think 10-12% for my baby beardie about 12 weeks old?
> and then the basking light could people give me the bulb and watt so again I can do some shopping around, im not using a red heat light I don't think as my house is pretty dam warm I think possibly to warm so thinking against the heat mat and red bulb :s peoples advice would be great as im a new beardie owner the breeder Im getting him/her off says she just uses the light stripe and bulb and as a breeder I must admit this must be fine for them any way thank you in advance  xx


Arcadia are the best bulbs by far and we use T5 arcadia tubes with our bearded dragons in our reptile centre.
If you do go for T5 you will need a T5 controller and reflector as well.


----------

